# Convince me that a hard hat is necessary



## Rowan

Ok admittedly this post is trollish....... sorry.

I've been cutting for 7-5 yrs now. Mainly taught by dad, mixed with some reading. I cut for fun, mainly firewood a few saw logs here and there to mill at the father in-laws for various projects....

Here's the thing. None of the people that I've cut with own or use a hard hat / faceshield. Ok.... if everyone jumped off a cliff would I follow.... no, I wouldn't. PPE is very important, I take safety very seriously at work (papermill) and often work as a supervisor ensuring others follow the rules and wear the proper PPE.

When cutting, I where full cut-resistent pants (similar to chaps), safety glasses, gloves, steel toe boots, and ear plugs. I'm sure a hardhat would be a good idea. When talking to dear ol' dad I got the "well if a branch falls on you would you rather have a bump on the head or a broken neck" speech. Followed by "If you are careful and watch what you are doing like I taught you, you shouldn't have anything fall on you". "If it looks dangerous, find another tree to pick on".

I'm not saying they are a bad, rather I'd just like to hear a few stories of how they've saved your azz, maybe some stories I can use to convince Dad its better safe than sorry.

PS: post #100.


----------



## Grace Tree

If you're wearing all that PPE and no helmet then apocryphal stories probably won't convince you. Try this experiment. Put your head down and close your eyes and walk into the the corner of a door or kitchen cabinet at walking speed, which is 3 or 4 mph. Now try to imagine something falling at 60 or 100 mph on your same unguarded head. 
Stay safe,
Phil


----------



## arborworks1

There have been several kickback accidents that have been minor with the addition of the hardhat. Without the hardhat it would have been much worse. 

They are hot but they will save your life oneday for sure.


----------



## ropensaddle

arborworks1 said:


> There have been several kickback accidents that have been minor with the addition of the hardhat. Without the hardhat it would have been much worse.
> 
> They are hot but they will save your life oneday for sure.



Actually they are cooler than without and can prevent heat stroke.
With out one you get the full extent of the suns rays. Back to the topic
I once had my trimmer at an electric company drop his whiz saw and it
hit me in the hard hat blade end first. It put a fair cut in the hat and was
good it was not spinning but hard to say what the result would have been without my brain bucket on.


----------



## OilHead

All my saws are so loud that with just ear plugs they do not meet the minimum suggested db. level recommended by osha. I use both ear plugs & the peltor 105 muffs. When it comes to hats get one that has air venting or they can be a bit hot under there at times.


----------



## grandpatractor

In the last year I have been hit in the hardhat 3 times. One of them was due to someone else's bad judgement. It not only protects from you bad choices but others also. Brother had a chain flip off trimming branches yesterday and his chaps took a nice cut for him.:monkey:


----------



## smokechase II

*Necessary*

Convince me that a hard hat is necassary,

becomes

_Convince me that a hard hat is necessary_ with the wearing of a hard hat.


----------



## Metals406

When I worked in the woods, I had the yarder pick up a turn (easy), because it was buried under a lot of pecker-poles... Imagine a bunch of big pickup-sticks. The sawyer's dropped all them little poles to make it easier on themselves to fall all the trees (butts-downhill). I was in the 'safe-zone', and the turn started up the hill... Some of these pecker-poles were still almost vertical, some at 45 degrees, some flat...

Like an evil game of dominoes, a chain reaction started and one of those poles headed my way, and before I could react, it whipped me square in the head. This thing was about 40 feet long, 6" on the butt, and 1/2" at the tip... A big, giant, green bull whip. I caught this thing where it was about 3" diam.

It drove me to my knees, dented my full-brim, slid down the side of my face (taring the back of my ear), and pile-drove me in the shoulder. The inner basket was completely ripped apart, and the hat was pretty much toast. So you don't have to use your imagination... Here are pictures of what before and after looked like.

BEFORE






AFTER





Without my turtle on... I'm sure you can guess what my head would have looked like. This wasn't the first time I was hit in the hat, and it wasn't the last time. I'm a freedom loving, American redneck... And I believe you have the God given right to have your skull cracked in half, if that's what you chose. 

[/my2cents]


----------



## Zodiac45

Rowan,

For the longest time I never wore one either. I used safety goggles, ear plugs, gloves, etc.. Then one day while felling some relatively small poplar and aspen tree as a favor for my brother, who was building a cabin on an ocean lot, I dropped a 40ft poplar and as it fell, it clipped a dead branch off a fir. Either clipped, or the branch was just hung up in the fir. I remember watching the tree fall and just before it hits, I'm on my a$$, groggy and my shoulders killing me. The branch just clipped off my mellon and ear, hit my shoulder and knocked me down. Two lessons learned that day. Wear the hat! and get outta dodge when the tree begins to fall.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Fly down or fly me up and I'll give you a slight with and without demonstration.

I had a kid that is no longer with me. He quit, smartest thing he did the whole time on the job.

He was constantly a PPE disregarding problem child. One of the last days on the job he was clearing a service drop with a hot stick saw and started getting "hot."

He dumped the hat and I just waited for him to find out the hard way. He had a near miss that would have laid him out. He didn't want the hat, but he didn't want the other either. So he's back nursing.

Good place for him....maybe.


----------



## ropensaddle

Your too far away to show ya but I could hit ya on your head without it and then you could put it on and see the differance:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit

Just go get a hard hat and wear it. The pros do...both arborist and logger. Nuff said?


----------



## Metals406

Yeah, what gologit said.


----------



## Nailsbeats

I see what you are saying, some of the old timers won't wear them. My dad is the same way. He doesn't care if he has one on at all, he doesn't wear chaps or glasses, or any PPE. 

Me and my brother always wear glasses and started wearing hardhats and chaps too. My bro took a limb to the head right after we started wearing PPE and the hardhat saved him good. He almost had a concussion anyway and the hat cracked. Without it deflecting the branch after impact things would have been worse. He shouldn't have been standing where he was watching the tree fall and not looking up, but he was.

Funny thing about my dad, he promoted and bought us all our PPE (hats, chaps, pants, shirts, glasses, ear protection, boots), but never has his own. The other day I saw an old picture of him when he was my age, and there he is coiling up his rope with his Asplund hardhat and saftey glasses on. I have never seen him like that. He is in top shape and does the most dangerous work on a regular basis, I just don't know what gives? 

Hey Rowan, if you can convince your dad let me know how. I worry about mine, but he is in better shape and doing things that his peers can't, he can calculate risk, and pull off dangerous procedures with trees like nobody's business. I mean I am cosidered crazy by some and I think he is crazy sometimes. Just worries me to find him dead in the woods someday, because we all know it only takes one.


----------



## Rowan

*Thats a lot of good reasons to get one.*

I was never against them, it just wasn't part of Dads lesson plan if you know what I mean. Getting the heck outta dodge was his strategy for protecting his head. I think the hat makes a lot of sense though. I am going to get one.

Lots of good stories guys.

There's never a good reason to not wear the proper PPE for any job. We always cut on private land with 2 - 3 people, and take turns felling. But the best plans can go wrong.

Cheers guys.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## sawinredneck

I never believed in any of that crap!! I still hate it!! I now have two pairs of jeans with cuts across the left leg, I lost a pair of NICE leather gloves due to bing stupid, not my fingers, after my son was born I lost a thumb to a mitre saw.
Now days, I HAVE to wear a hard hat, it's a job requirment (not tree work) so it's second nature when I fall to just put it on PERIOD!!! It hasn't saved me, but I have had several close calls where it would have! I don't wear my chaps climbing, but as soon as I am on the ground, the chaps come out before I start a saw!!
I may not be that important to myself, but my boy is that important to me!! Think about that for a bit.


----------



## Grace Tree

sawinredneck said:


> I may not be that important to myself, but my boy is that important to me!! Think about that for a bit.



That's a good thought and well said,
Phil


----------



## Cedarkerf

If your falling trees why wouldnt you wear one? Convince me why not. Had a lot crap fall out tops that you couldnt see. If ya need to be convinced maybe theres not enough inside to protect.


----------



## superfire

did not even know i got hit till when cleanup up my gear


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Just go to a hospital that has a rehab for people who have suffered head injuries. If you like being you, youll wear one after that.

Mine has saved my skull a few times, perhaps not from a fatality, but at least once it could have been life changing.

My dad is an ex farmer who is against anything that makes him "to hot". about 2 years ago he called me and asked about getting "one of those chainsaw airmuff hat thingies"
I said I would send him one but I was immediately suspicious, and asked what had happened.
"Nothing" he said, so I asked to speak to mum
Mum said his best mate had been cutting a limb, got kickback and opened up his face, luckily he didnt loose and eye or worse.

Learning from others mistakes is the worlds most valuable yet cheap education


----------



## Rowan

*Lots of good reasons... what about first aid kits?*

Thanks again for all the posts....

Like I said, I'm already sold.... Then again I was when I started this post. There's lots of stories that I should be able to use to convince Dad. Its always easier to see the err of your ways by reviewing incidents (pardon the pun) that have impacted others.

What about first aid kits, I normally keep one in the truck, but the truck can be pretty far out sometimes. What do you guys take into the bush with you? I'm thinking a few compresses, some fishing line with a needle, a couple tubes and elastic bands, tape, and a tensor bandage. I'm going to find a small kit that clips on my belt and stuff it with things suited for 1st aid on large tissue damage. Any suggestions of what should be in there?

Take Care,


----------



## ropensaddle

If he's that old and a leatherhead may not convince him 
but ask him why they went from leather caps to helmets
in the NFL.


----------



## Metals406

Cedarkerf said:


> If your falling trees why wouldnt you wear one? Convince me why not. Had a lot crap fall out tops that you couldnt see. If ya need to be convinced maybe theres not enough inside to protect.



Hahahah!


----------



## Metals406

Rowan said:


> Thanks again for all the posts....
> 
> Like I said, I'm already sold.... Then again I was when I started this post. There's lots of stories that I should be able to use to convince Dad. Its always easier to see the err of your ways by reviewing incidents (pardon the pun) that have impacted others.
> 
> What about first aid kits, I normally keep one in the truck, but the truck can be pretty far out sometimes. What do you guys take into the bush with you? I'm thinking a few compresses, some fishing line with a needle, a couple tubes and elastic bands, tape, and a tensor bandage. I'm going to find a small kit that clips on my belt and stuff it with things suited for 1st aid on large tissue damage. Any suggestions of what should be in there?
> 
> Take Care,



'Unflavored' dental floss works better for sutures... And you should add a few Tampons to that list. The Tampons work great for deep puncture wounds. Also, you should have a few Hemostat Forceps.


----------



## Jumper

I had a hanger drill me in the head once, I was pulling on another and did not notice this one, which came loose and butt ended me in the forehead, sent me flying into a snow drift. Wudda hurt without the lid for sure.


----------



## Jumper

delete


----------



## Blakesmaster

I got whacked upside the head last day on the job a week ago while sticking a 4 foot long chunk of 6" wood into the chipper. Had a bend in it and the wheels grabbed it just right, spun it around and "bang!" into the side of my hat. Wouldn't have done much damage but with my hat on didn't even phase me. 

On a side note, I just convinced my partners to start wearing hats. Combine that with our new shirts and when I looked across the canopy of a large Norway Maple Saturday to see my brother tied in twice with PPE on made me realize how much that simple hat adds to how professional we now look, he completely agreed. Never again will we go without.


----------



## almondgt

Small Wood said:


> If you're wearing all that PPE and no helmet then apocryphal stories probably won't convince you. Try this experiment. Put your head down and close your eyes and walk into the the corner of a door or kitchen cabinet at walking speed, which is 3 or 4 mph. Now try to imagine something falling at 60 or 100 mph on your same unguarded head.
> Stay safe,
> Phil



1. Modern safety helmets are colored brightly to accent your wonderful red cheeks.
2. To aid in identifying/protecting the wearer from a woodbe or wouldbe hunter and/or other men working in the bush. Being visible to all in the forest is essential to coming home in one piece. Not just saving your head.   

Jonsered 670 670 630 630 2050 2065
Husqvarna 254xp 257 61 61 357xp


----------



## coydog

My 020 kicked backed at me about 5 years ago, the tip hit something just right and it flew right at my forehead, by far the closest call I've had doing treework, it wasn't your normal kickback, it felt like someone wound up and hit me with a ball bat, gave me whiplash. fortunately I was wearing a hardhat which suffered a nasty gash across the top and brim, but my head and face were protected. lucky lucky me.


----------



## Zodiac45

almondgt said:


> 1. Modern safety helmets are colored brightly to accent your wonderful red cheeks.
> 2. To aid in identifying/protecting the wearer from a woodbe or wouldbe hunter and/or other men working in the bush. Being visible to all in the forest is essential to coming home in one piece. Not just saving your head.
> 
> Jonsered 670 670 630 630 2050 2065
> Husqvarna 254xp 257 61 61 357xp



Oh your still saving your head. From a bullet versus a stick of wood!


----------



## 2dogs

In cut a springpole that whacked me on the hardhat just above the brim. The blow stunned me even with the hat on. If I wasn't wearing the hat I may not be sitting here typing.


----------



## lync

Give me a GOOD REASON not to wear one!!


----------



## Part Time

Wear the hat. I always wear the hat while in the tree, but for some reason not always on the ground. And seldom the chaps my daughter gave me. Go figure. Got to change that. Thanks. Guess I just needed to say that.


----------



## extraspecialman

Ive never worn the safety chaps or ear protection I should wear,but a hard hat is a real good idea.I have an uncle that was hit by a small 2" locust limb that only fell about 20 feet from a tree,put him deaf in 1 ear and he never was quite right again.I got bonked in the head with a pretty good size dead poplar limb myself,so a hard hat is a must for me anymore when droppin ANY tree


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Rowan said:


> Followed by "If you are careful and watch what you are doing like I taught you, you shouldn't have anything fall on you".



Yep. And if you are driving carefully and doing everything like you should, you'll never need a seat belt.


Only nobody has 100% perfect powers of observation, so won't see every danger every time, and some dangers aren't visible until it's too late.

Not to mention, other people sometimes do things that they shouldn't, and the idiot isn't always the person who gets hurt.


----------



## masiman

extraspecialman said:


> Ive never worn the safety chaps or ear protection I should wear,but a hard hat is a real good idea.I have an uncle that was hit by a small 2" locust limb that only fell about 20 feet from a tree,put him deaf in 1 ear and he never was quite right again.I got bonked in the head with a pretty good size dead poplar limb myself,so a hard hat is a must for me anymore when droppin ANY tree



I find that kind of logic funny and sad. I guess it will take a cut to your leg to have you wear chaps? Loss of hearing to wear the hearing protection?

I think it is ok if you don't wear em, I'm all for freedom to choose what you will and will not do for your own safety. I just thought the logic was funny


----------



## extraspecialman

I dont wear condoms either


----------



## stihl sawing

If looking at something like this don't convince you, Nothing will. This was done with a chainsaw,


----------



## oldirty

Rowan said:


> What about first aid kits, I normally keep one in the truck, but the truck can be pretty far out sometimes. Take Care,





i have a "loggers" first aid kit in my back pack. that back pack goes wherever i go.

i also have a small jungle first aid kit that i bought at an army navy store. that goes on the saddle.

i have yet to use them but they are there.


----------



## bushinspector

This topic has been discussed before and could find it in a search. As a EMT I have seen a lot of things happen that was unplanned for. This is the reason they call them accidents. 

However we have been taking them off after the bucket truck is in the cradle but after reading these posts and not thinking about hard hat protection during a kick back. We may need to rethink our procedure.


"We take time for safety because we don't have time for accidents"


----------



## M.D. Vaden

If there is nothing overhead that could fall, or dislodge a piece to fall, then the need for the helmet seems pointless.

That's when I wear eye or face protection.

For people who cut a lot, the face shields seem like a really dandy item.

If you are talking about just working on the ground, but canopy is overhead, the risk could be compared to a hiker walking under forest canopy. Unless what you are cutting on the ground recently was dropped, with potentially loose debris overhead.


----------



## Rowan

*Scary pic*

"If looking at something like this don't convince you,"

Stihl Sawing......

That's a scary pic man.

Devil's advocate..... how would a hard had have saved that guy cutting his neck?

Anyhow, Like I said..... I'll be buying one. Lots of good reasons to wear one.

Cheers.


----------



## stihl sawing

A hat probably wouldn't have stopped that,But i have seen pics of a mans head that didn't look too much better. I'm guilty of not wearing one. Many years i never wore one, But the saws were no way near as fast and powerful as these new saws. They didn't turn the rpm's that can cause more of a kickback. I wear one now, They are hot and bulky, but i feel a lot safer with one on. And have been hit in the helmet a couple of times by limbs, Nothing that would have killed me , but would have been a good headache.


----------



## md_tree_dood

Convince you TO wear a hardhat? 

Why, eventually Darwin's theory will prove correct and this entire thread will be pointless as you won't be around to read it. Then again, maybe someone will read it to you?


----------



## Rowan

*It's great to see so may safety minded individuals on this site.....*

It's great to see that there are so many people that couldn't let this topic go without saying something. It shows that many of us are truly safety minded and not willing to let others away with stupid/dangerous acts.

Its funny I started this thread knowing I should buy one, but not too sure how to convince my father that he should have one as well..... I've got lots of ammo for our discussion now. Thank you. I didn't expect that this thread would make 2 pages, let alone 3.

Take Care everyone, be safe.

Chris


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

I predict it ain't done yet! We're good at :deadhorse:


----------



## treemandan

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I predict it ain't done yet! We're good at :deadhorse:



What the hell, I'll bite. Convince you? No, convince yourself.


----------



## justintimemoto

well im 16 and i always wear a hard hat now when i am falling trees i was cutting one down the other day and one of the branches caught another tree and broke and you couldnt even tell it was falling hit me right in the head..........glad i had it on to cant imagine how it woulda felt without a hard hat... ever since then my friend i cut with wears one too when we cut trees down............now i just always wear it when i am cutting it became a habit even before it hit me


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Widow makers


----------



## tree MDS

I just bought a petzl vent with earmuffs and faceshield, 157 bucks-and the #@#@##$ thing is catching the hairs on the back of my head in the ratchet strap and pulling on them, its really pissing me off. Anybody else have this problem? and how to fix? otherwise I like it, looks more pro so wtf.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

tree MDS said:


> catching the hairs on the back of my head in the ratchet strap and pulling on them.



Never had that problem, but then I have short hair.


----------



## tree MDS

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Never had that problem, but then I have short hair.


Same here, I'm thinking its too short maybe.


----------



## coydog

M.D. Vaden said:


> If there is nothing overhead that could fall, or dislodge a piece to fall, then the need for the helmet seems pointless.
> 
> That's when I wear eye or face protection.
> 
> For people who cut a lot, the face shields seem like a really dandy item.
> 
> If you are talking about just working on the ground, but canopy is overhead, the risk could be compared to a hiker walking under forest canopy. Unless what you are cutting on the ground recently was dropped, with potentially loose debris overhead.



1) kickback
2)springpoles

2 reasons that have already been discussed on this thread


----------



## Chainsaw_Sally

*Similar problem*



tree MDS said:


> I just bought a petzl vent with earmuffs and faceshield, 157 bucks-and the #@#@##$ thing is catching the hairs on the back of my head in the ratchet strap and pulling on them, its really pissing me off. Anybody else have this problem? and how to fix? otherwise I like it, looks more pro so wtf.





To keep the webbing from catching mine, I wear a bandana over my hair, under the bucket. Also helps keep sweat out of my eyes!

Reasons FOR the hard hat and faceshield:

If I keep the faceshield down, it keeps sticks from going up my nose and skritchin my brain when I'm lugging brush.

Never have to worry about doin' my hair for work.

I'd look kinda dumb yelling at my new groundie to put his hard hat on, if I wasn't wearing mine. 

Gravity works.


----------



## secureland

*Helmet Recommendation Please*

Hello, 
I cut firewood for my own use, and am going to buy a helmet. I would like something with these features:

1. Strong!
2. Ear Protection Flips up Easily.
3. Mask can flip up Easily.
4. Venting for hot days.

Safety is my first concern, and I am happy to sacrifice some of these desired features for the best in safety. I have seen the damage a 2" limb can do from a short distance up.

Thanks for any suggestions,
Bill


----------



## stihl sawing

secureland said:


> Hello,
> I cut firewood for my own use, and am going to buy a helmet. I would like something with these features:
> 
> 1. Strong!
> 2. Ear Protection Flips up Easily.
> 3. Mask can flip up Easily.
> 4. Venting for hot days.
> 
> Safety is my first concern, and I am happy to sacrifice some of these desired features for the best in safety. I have seen the damage a 2" limb can do from a short distance up.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions,
> Bill


Mine is the one stihl sells, It has all the features you listed except the venting. It does get hot in the summer, I do as chainsaw sally and wear a rag on my head under it to soak up the sweat. Someone posted a hat with vents in it a while back, They will probably respond here shortly.


----------



## FLASHMAN

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Widow makers




Ditto... I look at it this way, Why take any unnecessary risk? Most of my cutting is of the large scale firewood variety, so I rarely am risking something falling on my head. Kickback and chips in the eye are my only risks, and I have that 3 in 1 Stihl Promark helmet deal. I figure if I get in the habit of wearing all necessary safety stuff, when I DO go into the woods to fell, I'm used to it, it's not cumbersome, and I have some protection from Widowmakers and the like....


----------



## pdqdl

*A bit off topic, but...*



stihl sawing said:


> ..., But the saws were no way near as fast and powerful as these new saws. They didn't turn the rpm's that can cause more of a kickback. ...



The old time saws were MUCH worse about kickback. Here's why:

1. They never even heard of a chain brake.
2. Because they were slower turning engines, they had more torque to overpower the operator with.
3. Because they turned slower with higher torque, they used that torque to _POWER_ a larger, heavier chain through the wood. They made bigger, deeper cuts to get through the wood, rather than "faster & smaller" cuts. 

My old Mall chainsaw has a 3' bar and *3/4" pitch chain.* It even has a gear reduction in the worm drive that turns the chain. NO WAY could you have safely held the bar to cut wood using the top of the bar. It would have been instant kickback.


----------



## Texas Traveler

Chainsaw_Sally said:


> To keep the webbing from catching mine, I wear a bandana over my hair, under the bucket. Also helps keep sweat out of my eyes!
> 
> Reasons FOR the hard hat and faceshield:
> 
> If I keep the faceshield down, it keeps sticks from going up my nose and skritchin my brain when I'm lugging brush.
> 
> Never have to worry about doin' my hair for work.
> 
> I'd look kinda dumb yelling at my new groundie to put his hard hat on, if I wasn't wearing mine.
> 
> Gravity works.



I use a fitted cotton welders cap under my hardhat, it soaks up the sweat & once wet it helps keep me cool.

Or presoak it with water, with a breeze you are cool.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

secureland said:


> Hello,
> I cut firewood for my own use, and am going to buy a helmet. I would like something with these features:
> 
> 1. Strong!
> 2. Ear Protection Flips up Easily.
> 3. Mask can flip up Easily.
> 4. Venting for hot days.
> 
> Safety is my first concern, and I am happy to sacrifice some of these desired features for the best in safety. I have seen the damage a 2" limb can do from a short distance up.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions,
> Bill



Stick with the bigger name brands, and you won't go wrong. Avoid A.O. Smith.


----------



## johncinco

Baileys just had a sale on regular use ones, $29 with muffs and face shield. 

A pissed off squirrell falling out of a tree and onto your head one time will change your thinking in a hurry! I get the willies just thinking about it!


----------



## Tazman1602

Rowan said:


> Ok admittedly this post is trollish....... sorry.
> 
> I've been cutting for 7-5 yrs now. Mainly taught by dad, mixed with some reading. I cut for fun, mainly firewood a few saw logs here and there to mill at the father in-laws for various projects....
> 
> Here's the thing. None of the people that I've cut with own or use a hard hat / faceshield. Ok.... if everyone jumped off a cliff would I follow.... no, I wouldn't. PPE is very important, I take safety very seriously at work (papermill) and often work as a supervisor ensuring others follow the rules and wear the proper PPE.
> 
> When cutting, I where full cut-resistent pants (similar to chaps), safety glasses, gloves, steel toe boots, and ear plugs. I'm sure a hardhat would be a good idea. When talking to dear ol' dad I got the "well if a branch falls on you would you rather have a bump on the head or a broken neck" speech. Followed by "If you are careful and watch what you are doing like I taught you, you shouldn't have anything fall on you". "If it looks dangerous, find another tree to pick on".
> 
> I'm not saying they are a bad, rather I'd just like to hear a few stories of how they've saved your azz, maybe some stories I can use to convince Dad its better safe than sorry.
> 
> PS: post #100.



1985. Friend and I were out cutting. You were a wimp in those days if you couldn't control your chainsaw/tree or had to have ear protection or anything else. When I took him home with 18 stitches in his head from a widowmaker I ran right out and bought a hard hat. 

Yes, my name is Art and I am a wimp. I'm old and don't heal so good anymore. If I had known I would live this long I would have taken better care of myself in the younger days. 

Be a wimp. Get a helmet. Then hit me up later after cutting and threaten to kick my butt. 'Nuff said................


----------



## stevethekiwi

Dont forget the number 1 rule when using chainsaws - its all about looking cool. 

The more PPE you wear, the more dangerous your hobby looks to everone else. You're better of looking cool and being alive, than being lazy and dead.


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve

tree MDS said:


> I just bought a petzl vent with earmuffs and faceshield, 157 bucks-and the #@#@##$ thing is catching the hairs on the back of my head in the ratchet strap and pulling on them, its really pissing me off. Anybody else have this problem? and how to fix? otherwise I like it, looks more pro so wtf.



i have had this same problem, i were a doo rag over my hair, stops this and any sweat rolling in my eyes.


----------



## weenieroaster

Sometimes we will be out on a removal job, and the home owner will be wanting to help us with the clearing up. The thought to help is appreciated, but if there is still cutting going on, I flatly tell them that we can't use their help if they don't have a hard hat. It has resulted in some dirty looks and muttering under breath, and unless somebody was an &%`# about it, I try to find a moment to explain later on. Now, I carry an extra hard hat in my vehicle when going to a job.

A guy I used to know was killed by a falling Eucalyptus limb hitting him on the head at a job site. He was just watching the work being done. That etched it in stone for me.


----------



## Burvol

Hey Rowan, are you going for a busted skull instead of a cut leg? I'd take my hat over chaps if I could only have one. If you got hit in the head you could be killed or really injured for life and your dad finds you to boot. That would suck. Wear a hat, not that it will save you 100%, but it might, and it will keep you thinking about how dangerous falling is. I have been spared with mine twice.


----------



## tree MDS

KiwiTreeSteve said:


> i have had this same problem, i were a doo rag over my hair, stops this and any sweat rolling in my eyes.



Yeah, I just can't, too eighties fer me, sorry kiwi and sally, lol. MDS.


----------



## stevethekiwi

lol kiwitreesteve, are we related???


----------



## oldirty

stevethekiwi said:


> lol kiwitreesteve, are we related???





i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## crashagn

Been runnin a saw since i was 10 years old. Now 31.. never wore chaps or a hard hat. This past Sunday got up at 5:30 am and loaded up the saws into the pickup to get to a acreage that i had permission to get all of the wood i wanted that a escavator tore down. running a 371xp with 24 b/c and cutting into about a 18 incher and all i heard was a snap and bam, to late. Pressure on the tree branch spot check me right in the gut and knocked me back 5ft and on my but. Wasnt worried about over head logs, or anything rolling on me becouse i was just working the edges getting the easy stuff 1st. The only other person out there with me was my dog.. he woulda either peed on me face or licked up the blood and ran off with a saw if i was seriusly hurt, thank god only sore the next morning. The next day, got online to Baileys website and ordered a brand new hardhat with hearing and face shield along with full wrap chaps. (along with some files) $124 1st time i ever gotten a scar like that and now getting older getting some common sense (hint- some) 100$ for some PPe.. not bad i thought.


----------



## treemandan

weenieroaster said:


> Sometimes we will be out on a removal job, and the home owner will be wanting to help us with the clearing up. The thought to help is appreciated, but if there is still cutting going on, I flatly tell them that we can't use their help if they don't have a hard hat. It has resulted in some dirty looks and muttering under breath, and unless somebody was an &%`# about it, I try to find a moment to explain later on. Now, I carry an extra hard hat in my vehicle when going to a job.
> 
> A guy I used to know was killed by a falling Eucalyptus limb hitting him on the head at a job site. He was just watching the work being done. That etched it in stone for me.



You should carry an extra hat for those who want to pitch in. Like those crack addicts who stop by on city jobs to steal your saws.


----------



## Tazman1602

crashagn said:


> Been runnin a saw since i was 10 years old. Now 31.. never wore chaps or a hard hat. This past Sunday got up at 5:30 am and loaded up the saws into the pickup to get to a acreage that i had permission to get all of the wood i wanted that a escavator tore down. running a 371xp with 24 b/c and cutting into about a 18 incher and all i heard was a snap and bam, to late. Pressure on the tree branch spot check me right in the gut and knocked me back 5ft and on my but. Wasnt worried about over head logs, or anything rolling on me becouse i was just working the edges getting the easy stuff 1st. The only other person out there with me was my dog.. he woulda either peed on me face or licked up the blood and ran off with a saw if i was seriusly hurt, thank god only sore the next morning. The next day, got online to Baileys website and ordered a brand new hardhat with hearing and face shield along with full wrap chaps. (along with some files) $124 1st time i ever gotten a scar like that and now getting older getting some common sense (hint- some) 100$ for some PPe.. not bad i thought.



Good post. I'm 50 and still cutting. Good rule is don't go out alone. I got whacked with a springpole three weeks ago and thought the dang thing broke my leg. I did have on a helmet but have now ordered chaps.


----------



## Bearsaw

There was a story here that a man and wife went to cut some branches off a tree in their garden, the husband puts the ladder up the tree and the wife stands at the bottom holding the ladder. Up he goes with the saw and starts cutting. He slipped and dropped the saw...........straight onto his wife and beheaded her. 

A true story. google it. 

Those jazzy hats ive seen out there come in all sorts of colours shapes and sizes. You wear a seat belt? Then best to wear a hardhat. Better to be a geek than a DEAD cool dude!!


----------



## stihl sawing

johncinco said:


> A pissed off squirrell falling out of a tree and onto your head one time will change your thinking in a hurry! I get the willies just thinking about it!


That and a big coon, It sounds funny,but if you ever had it happen you would wear one all the time.


----------



## treemandan

stihl sawing said:


> That and a big coon, It sounds funny,but if you ever had it happen you would wear one all the time.



INDEEDELY DO


----------



## superfire

*hard hat demo*

here is a graphic video that proves why a hard hat is needed.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePS9d1WGmq0


----------



## rx7145

A friend and I were cutting down a tree at my grandpa's place this last fall. He had a hardhat/earmuffs on, I had on just ear muffs. I cut down a larger ash tree with no problems. He starts to cut the top as I cut out the log. As soon as I cut the log out the tree rolls over with the "top" branches slaming down on his head, knocked his saw out of his hands and shoved him to the ground. He was ok thankfuly. I don't want to think of what would have happened if he had not had on the hard hat. 

I got PPE for christmas that year.


----------



## donatello

*60 or 100 mph on your same unguarded head*



Small Wood said:


> If you're wearing all that PPE and no helmet then apocryphal stories probably won't convince you. Try this experiment. Put your head down and close your eyes and walk into the the corner of a door or kitchen cabinet at walking speed, which is 3 or 4 mph. Now try to imagine something falling at 60 or 100 mph on your same unguarded head.
> Stay safe,
> Phil


With all due respect,If a tree is falling 60-100mph on your unguarded or even a guarded HEAD - you are dead .(approx.weight of a tree could easily go over 4000 lbs.,a good size car). Falling branches and birds pooping :censored: would be a good reason to wear one...
Though much like the seatbelt in your car/truck,you are better-off using than not. 
Force yourself to use your helmet, in no time at all it will be a habit like adjusting your chain or picking your nose:monkey: ...


----------



## stihl sawing

donatello said:


> With all due respect,If a tree is falling 60-100mph on your unguarded or even a guarded HEAD - you are dead .(approx.weight of a tree could easily go over 4000 lbs.,a good size car). Falling branches and birds pooping :censored: would be a good reason to wear one...
> Though much like the seatbelt in your car/truck,you are better-off using than not.
> Force yourself to use your helmet, in no time at all it will be a habit like adjusting your chain or picking your nose:monkey: ...


Agree 100% a hat ain't gonna save ya from a tree, But the limbs falling it will. And i get a lot of practice on the nose picking.LOL


----------



## zarniwhoop1961

I just had a kickback over the weekend, I have 10 stiches in my chest and will end up with a really nice scar. At least it wasn't my head. I won't be starting my saw untill I buy one of those nifty 3 in 1 hats.


----------



## stihl sawing

zarniwhoop1961 said:


> I just had a kickback over the weekend, I have 10 stiches in my chest and will end up with a really nice scar. At least it wasn't my head. I won't be starting my saw untill I buy one of those nifty 3 in 1 hats.


Glad your gonna be alright, Still had to hurt. The helmet is hot and a pain when you first start with it, But when you get used to it you feel empty without it.


----------



## Norwayclimber

I always wear a hardhat when opperating my saws, and use a faceshield as well. Not that Im really goodlooking, but things would have been worse if I hadn't. Had my 066 kickback once as I hit a nail, (chainbrake worked and so on), but the saw still came at great speed and hit my helmet right above my nose. I was bucking a log, and it lay in an awquard position in the terrain, so it was difficult to stay in a "clean" possition of the saw.

Anyways, just wondering, anyone of use the helmets with radio in? I use it alot when on the ground, and really lightens my work up. Only works for my smaller saws though...


----------



## buckbandit

*Are hard hats needed??????*

Rowan, you bet hard hats are a must when falling. 15 yrs and I've seen and heard alot. Skid lids are hot, heavy, impair my vision, on and on and on. Heck my old man logged most of his life with no more than a touque, warm hat for ya yanks, and never got boncked. Hell he only pulled out the tin hard hat for boiling up some tea. Anyways, here's my story. Last weak I was doing some hazard trees on a powerline feeding a bunch of oil patch facilities. 180 ft leaners, multi stem, stem rot, dead tops, some burnt by forest fires, all bad. Day one everything went good. It rained all damn day. The three of us humpin all our gear in for the day. Couple of steep slopes. Day two, still raining, Had a couple of trees down by early morning, slingin ropes and yardin them over, even had one come down without puttin a cut into it. 9:30 come up to an 80 ft dead poplar, put a rope in bout 40 ft up. Gonna pull it down hill, away from the line. It's an easy pull, specialy with my micro pulleys. I let my second run the saw, me and the other guy are on the rope. I knew we were pretty close to the drop zone but we had an old trail to run off on. I start watching the tree come over and move to my right. The tree turns in my direction so I go to my left but I know I've lost some time so I high tail it down the hill angleing off towards the trail. Just when I think I'm in the clear, CRRAACK. Some how when the tree hit the ground a 4 ft chunk of the top 3-4 inch across bust off and is sent like a heat seeking missle and nails me back left side of my hard hat. I get knocked to the ground so hard I damn near bust my arm and snap a tooth in half. Now I'm not sure how fast that thing was goin but I was at a flat out run going down hill and the guy who saw me get hit said it caught up to me like I was standing still and kept on going after it struck me. It damn near took my head clean off my shoulders. If I wasn't wearing my brain bucket there's a good chance I'd been in the hospital in a comma or worse. I even stayed and finished the day off. We got stuck in the afternoon and put in a 15.5 hour day. So if you'd ask me are hard hats needed I would have said yes and now I say hell yes. I concider myself good at my job and I try to do everything as safe and a practicle as I can. Because I had my hard hat on I got to realise the consiquence of makeing some dumb ass rookey mistakes and being just a little over confident.


----------



## Sunrise Guy

Actual event: Dan, my right-hand man, sometimes laughed at me for wearing a helmet. One day, a few years ago, he was up on a ladder, against a house, trimming out a branch on a Live Oak. A 2-3" diameter, 6" long piece of that branch took a wrong turn and popped him smack on the top of his head. He slid down the ladder and walked in circles, on the ground, trying to shake it off. He couldn't even talk straight as he walked. He later said that he was seeing silver birds flying around his head. He has not been without a helmet, since. End of story. Be safe, be smart----Wear your helmet!


----------



## SRT-Tech

secureland said:


> Hello,
> I cut firewood for my own use, and am going to buy a helmet. I would like something with these features:
> 
> 1. Strong!
> 2. Ear Protection Flips up Easily.
> 3. Mask can flip up Easily.
> 4. Venting for hot days.
> 
> Safety is my first concern, and I am happy to sacrifice some of these desired features for the best in safety. I have seen the damage a 2" limb can do from a short distance up.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions,
> Bill



Petzl Vertex Vent with Peltor 105 earmuff attachment, Pelter flip up face shield. Comes in Orange, yellow, red, white. 

whole package aorun $130. cheap comfortable and does the job.


----------



## coydog

buckbandit said:


> Rowan, you bet hard hats are a must when falling. 15 yrs and I've seen and heard alot. Skid lids are hot, heavy, impair my vision, on and on and on. Heck my old man logged most of his life with no more than a touque, warm hat for ya yanks, and never got boncked. Hell he only pulled out the tin hard hat for boiling up some tea. Anyways, here's my story. Last weak I was doing some hazard trees on a powerline feeding a bunch of oil patch facilities. 180 ft leaners, multi stem, stem rot, dead tops, some burnt by forest fires, all bad. Day one everything went good. It rained all damn day. The three of us humpin all our gear in for the day. Couple of steep slopes. Day two, still raining, Had a couple of trees down by early morning, slingin ropes and yardin them over, even had one come down without puttin a cut into it. 9:30 come up to an 80 ft dead poplar, put a rope in bout 40 ft up. Gonna pull it down hill, away from the line. It's an easy pull, specialy with my micro pulleys. I let my second run the saw, me and the other guy are on the rope. I knew we were pretty close to the drop zone but we had an old trail to run off on. I start watching the tree come over and move to my right. The tree turns in my direction so I go to my left but I know I've lost some time so I high tail it down the hill angleing off towards the trail. Just when I think I'm in the clear, CRRAACK. Some how when the tree hit the ground a 4 ft chunk of the top 3-4 inch across bust off and is sent like a heat seeking missle and nails me back left side of my hard hat. I get knocked to the ground so hard I damn near bust my arm and snap a tooth in half. Now I'm not sure how fast that thing was goin but I was at a flat out run going down hill and the guy who saw me get hit said it caught up to me like I was standing still and kept on going after it struck me. It damn near took my head clean off my shoulders. If I wasn't wearing my brain bucket there's a good chance I'd been in the hospital in a comma or worse. I even stayed and finished the day off. We got stuck in the afternoon and put in a 15.5 hour day. So if you'd ask me are hard hats needed I would have said yes and now I say hell yes. I concider myself good at my job and I try to do everything as safe and a practicle as I can. Because I had my hard hat on I got to realise the consiquence of makeing some dumb ass rookey mistakes and being just a little over confident.



nothing sends shrapnel flyin like a dead poplar hittin the ground!


----------



## Sarah

*From a nurse's prospective:*

Getting whacked in the noggin and dying isn't the worst thing that could happen. Imagine getting hit hard enough that you live the rest of your life as a carrot, a stalk of celery...pick a vegetable. 
Here is what I tell my friends & family who choose to live life recklessly/irresponsibly, whether it's not wearing a seatbelt or ignoring chest pains (how come it's only men?):
1. Please pick out your funeral outfit now. I will be too distraught over your death, and will not be thinking clearly. I hope you like pink polyester.
2. Should you instead end up like a cucumber, be forwarned that I will not change your diaper or wipe your spittle. I'll be happy to take your car for ya, though. You won't be needing it.
3. Either way, you will never enjoy the taste of an ice-cold beer ever again.

Hard hats are much sexier than diapers.


----------



## tree MDS

Sarah said:


> Getting whacked in the noggin and dying isn't the worst thing that could happen. Imagine getting hit hard enough that you live the rest of your life as a carrot, a stalk of celery...pick a vegetable.
> Here is what I tell my friends & family who choose to live life recklessly/irresponsibly, whether it's not wearing a seatbelt or ignoring chest pains (how come it's only men?):
> 1. Please pick out your funeral outfit now. I will be too distraught over your death, and will not be thinking clearly. I hope you like pink polyester.
> 2. Should you instead end up like a cucumber, be forwarned that I will not change your diaper or wipe your spittle. I'll be happy to take your car for ya, though. You won't be needing it.
> 3. Either way, you will never enjoy the taste of an ice-cold beer ever again.
> 
> Hard hats are much sexier than diapers.


Lol, sexier than diapers-and ya got the ice cold beer in there too, just to really get a tree guy thinking-nice!


----------



## Pete M

Another reason the hardhat is absolutely necessary........I'd done a load of cutting on Monday, all finished and just clearing up to do. It was hot. Took hardhat off while I finished blowing and picking up binfuls of hedge cuttings. Bent down to pick a big load up, stood up, walked forward and "rriiiiiiiiipp sccrraaatch ouch" as I moved forward under a rambling rose whose nasty pointy thorns grabbed at my bald scalp!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

tree MDS said:


> I just bought a petzl vent with earmuffs and face shield, 157 bucks-and the #@#@##$ thing is catching the hairs on the back of my head in the ratchet strap and pulling on them, its really pissing me off. Anybody else have this problem? and how to fix? otherwise I like it, looks more pro so wtf.



This is what I do a lot. I put on one of those little hats that you can get for under your welding helmet. I even wear this little hat in the winter, to help keep my head warm. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Rowan said:


> Ok admittedly this post is trollish....... sorry.
> 
> I've been cutting for 7-5 yrs now. Mainly taught by dad, mixed with some reading. I cut for fun, mainly firewood a few saw logs here and there to mill at the father in-laws for various projects....
> 
> Here's the thing. None of the people that I've cut with own or use a hard hat / faceshield. Ok.... if everyone jumped off a cliff would I follow.... no, I wouldn't. PPE is very important, I take safety very seriously at work (papermill) and often work as a supervisor ensuring others follow the rules and wear the proper PPE.
> 
> When cutting, I where full cut-resistant pants (similar to chaps), safety glasses, gloves, steel toe boots, and ear plugs. I'm sure a hardhat would be a good idea. When talking to dear ol' dad I got the "well if a branch falls on you would you rather have a bump on the head or a broken neck" speech. Followed by "If you are careful and watch what you are doing like I taught you, you shouldn't have anything fall on you". "If it looks dangerous, find another tree to pick on".
> 
> I'm not saying they are a bad, rather I'd just like to hear a few stories of how they've saved your azz, maybe some stories I can use to convince Dad its better safe than sorry.
> 
> PS: post #100.


Ever since I was about 18, I always wore ear muffs, while cutting fire wood. In 1991,I was 25, and I was cutting for a farmer, who wanted an old lane way removed, and he hired me to cut down the trees, and cut them into fire wood. 
I fell a big Maple tree. The tree fell right here I planned it to fall.
There was a big Ash tree a few yards down the lane, so I went and cut that tree down. After I had the trunk cut through, as the tree was falling, it turned 1/4 of a turn, and fell on top of the Maple tree. Not where I planned at all.
So I started climbing the Ash tree. I cut through a limb, of the Ash tree, and all of a sudden. A tree limb from the Maple tree was sprung back from the weight of the Ash tree on top of it, sprung up over the Bar of the Chain Saw, good thing, and hit me square in the mouth. It snapped in half 4 of my upper front teeth. I helmet with a face shield would have saved my teeth, but I probably would have had a sore face for awhile, or a broken nose. Who Knows.
After that I didn't cut much fire wood like I do now. So when I started cutting the amount of fire wood fro my self 18 to 20 Bush Cords a year to heat my house over the winter, and 10 Bush cords to sell a year. I have 3 full hard hats, with face shields, and earmuffs, hanging up in the garage I also have2 pairs of ear muffs as well. One hardhat set is for me, one for my stepson, and the other is for my friend who help me with the cutting. The earmuffs are worn buy somebody who helps load the fire wood, and splits the wood with the tractor, and splitter, in a safe location away from the cutting of the tree. 
I always ask my Mothers Boyfriend if he wants a helmet, and MR Cool always tells me no. I never cause an argument, But now after reading these posts, I will Insist that Hard hats will always be worn on this farm, from now on. 
Rowan. You said 2 or three pages. I think that there is 7 by now.
Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## Tazman1602

Sarah said:


> Getting whacked in the noggin and dying isn't the worst thing that could happen. Imagine getting hit hard enough that you live the rest of your life as a carrot, a stalk of celery...pick a vegetable.
> Here is what I tell my friends & family who choose to live life recklessly/irresponsibly, whether it's not wearing a seatbelt or ignoring chest pains (how come it's only men?):
> 1. Please pick out your funeral outfit now. I will be too distraught over your death, and will not be thinking clearly. I hope you like pink polyester.
> 2. Should you instead end up like a cucumber, be forwarned that I will not change your diaper or wipe your spittle. I'll be happy to take your car for ya, though. You won't be needing it.
> 3. Either way, you will never enjoy the taste of an ice-cold beer ever again.
> 
> Hard hats are much sexier than diapers.



4. Nurses always want to stick tubes in places that were previously "exit only"

That is exactly why I wear one all the time whether felling or bucking. Dying doesn't bother me, should have been dead 30 years ago but for some reason God let me live.

My biggest fear is I'll get in some accident like you speak of and LIVE. My son is a nurse and he tells me HORROR stories about people like this.

Great post! :chainsawguy:


----------



## geocom

*I use it even for trimming*

I hated my hard hat when I bought I use the Peltor Lumberjack and I have to say that after cutting several times with this thing on there are several advantages to using one other than a bump on the head, I wear glasses and anyone who wears glasses knows it sucks to try and find a good pair for cutting and prescription safety glasses are expensive , I never have chips in my face anymore thanks to the mesh screen on the front, no more slapback cuts and scrapes on my face, my ears are better protected also both in sound level and again from branches slapping my head. 

try to look at it like this one helmet $100 - $125 dollars one cat scan or MRI hmmm low thousands, that alone makes it worthwhile yes it takes a little time to get used to yes you may get harassed but who cares you can do a lot of things without an arm and without a leg but you can't do much if your brain doesn't work right...


----------



## Pete M

If you don't want to fork out the cost of the Petzl, I can highly recommend the Husqvarna chainsaw/arborist helmet with ear defenders and steel mesh visor - top quality ABS helmet, really comfortable, and very effective all round - cost here in UK is under £40. Not sure about where you are.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Pete M said:


> If you don't want to fork out the cost of the Petzl, I can highly recommend the Husqvarna chainsaw/arborist helmet with ear defenders and steel mesh visor - top quality ABS helmet, really comfortable, and very effective all round - cost here in UK is under £40. Not sure about where you are.



I started buying my chain saw helmets from TSC a few ago. I have purchased 3 from there so far, one for my friend that helps me, my Stepson, and one for myself.
They are a Work King brand. They are a little cheaper than Stihl, and Husqvarna, but they are the same. TCS also carries Husqvarna chain saw helmets, and the only difference that I found between the 2 was one had Huskies name, the other one didn't.
Bruce.


----------



## mile9socounty

I'm probly a little late on the medical kit parts. But when I got out of the service. My Gunny slipped me one of the brand new Marine Corps issued trama kits. Best damned thing he ever did for me. Quick clot, compression bandages, tampons (though they don't say that on it), bandages, tournakit and a lot of other things to soak up blood and keep your limbs together. I prays the lord that I haven't had to use it "yet."


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Rowan said:


> Ok admittedly this post is trollish....... sorry.
> 
> I've been cutting for 7-5 yrs now. Mainly taught by dad, mixed with some reading. I cut for fun, mainly firewood a few saw logs here and there to mill at the father in-laws for various projects....
> 
> Here's the thing. None of the people that I've cut with own or use a hard hat / faceshield. Ok.... if everyone jumped off a cliff would I follow.... no, I wouldn't. PPE is very important, I take safety very seriously at work (papermill) and often work as a supervisor ensuring others follow the rules and wear the proper PPE.
> 
> When cutting, I where full cut-resistant pants (similar to chaps), safety glasses, gloves, steel toe boots, and ear plugs. I'm sure a hardhat would be a good idea. When talking to dear ol' dad I got the "well if a branch falls on you would you rather have a bump on the head or a broken neck" speech. Followed by "If you are careful and watch what you are doing like I taught you, you shouldn't have anything fall on you". "If it looks dangerous, find another tree to pick on".
> 
> I'm not saying they are a bad, rather I'd just like to hear a few stories of how they've saved your azz, maybe some stories I can use to convince Dad its better safe than sorry.
> 
> PS: post #100.


Well, Rowan. After almost 8 pages for your post, were you able to convince your Dad? 
I am going to print off these posts, and give them to my Mothers Boyfriend to read. He thinks he has to wear nothing. Not even ear protection.
Oh Well. Its there Mellon that gets dented, if they don't. I know, its a poor way too look at it. 
Thanks for the Great Post. It gave a lot of fellow chainsaws out there a chance to share their experiences. A lot of lessons learned for wearing protection, and not wearing protection.
After the incident happened with the tree limb, all the Nerves in the snapped teeth, had to be taken out, pins put in, and the Dentist I went to see, rebuilt the teeth. 
Since then, I had to get a tooth removed, and another one snapped off, again. The Dentist told me that I will have to get the other three teeth removed, and a Partial Plate will have to be made, and installed, because they are getting brittle. 
Its going to be a small fortune. Valuable lesson though. Could have been worse. The limb could have sprung under the chainsaw bar, instead of over it. If that happened, I would be here to share my story with you and the rest. 
Be carfull, Be safe, and looking forward to chatting with you, and the rest of the fellow chainsawers, on these forums. 
Take Care. Bruce.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## poulson01

I'll put my two cents in for the face shield. You get whacked in the face while limbing a few times and you'll be buying a helmet with mesh. That is once you stop cursing and throwing stuff. Man that :censored:hurts!


----------



## stihl sawing

I was limbing today and could hear all the branches and small limbs hitting the helmet. If i wasn't wearing it i would probably have scratches all on my head. Had one fly back and hit the face shield, was really glad it was down. That would have hurt.


----------



## poulson01

Oh hell yeah. I forgot about this. I was bucking with my 361 and had a chunk the size of a cigarette pack fly back and dent my face shield. I would have gone INSANE!:angry2:


----------



## stihl sawing

poulson01 said:


> Oh hell yeah. I forgot about this. I was bucking with my 361 and had a chunk the size of a cigarette pack fly back and dent my face shield. I would have gone INSANE!:angry2:


Quite possibly a serious injury if you hadn't been wearing it.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

poulson01 said:


> I'll put my two cents in for the face shield. You get whacked in the face while limbing a few times and you'll be buying a helmet with mesh. That is once you stop cursing and throwing stuff. Man that :censored:hurts!


Not only does it hurt, but it leaves a lasting impression as well. I have the Snaped Off Teeth to prove it. Bruce.


----------



## poulson01

Wow! I guess you didn't get the customary warning welt on the cheek or bloody nose. That tree must have HATED you!
I've never tested my helmet (except walking under stuff..KNOCK! ) but my face shield has saved me pro'lly 50 times!


----------



## Brush Hog

I took a shot to the helmet yesterday. Was up in a small pine and cut a 3" leader standing straight up and it went straight down. Never expected it to go straight as an arrow and stuck in the ground 30' below. First for me but I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Brush Hog said:


> I took a shot to the helmet yesterday. Was up in a small pine and cut a 3" leader standing straight up and it went straight down. Never expected it to go straight as an arrow and stuck in the ground 30' below. First for me but I'm sure it won't be the last.


Years ago, prior to the safety head ware that we have today, How many heads traumas, could be averted by to Today's safety standards could have been averted. 
I'll give you a prime example. Take a look at what Jacques Plant, did to hockey, when he first put on the goalie mask, and how many stitches to the face, and head have been averted since them. 
I remember Gerry Cheevers, drawing where he was hit on the mask, stitches marks to show where he would have stitches.
Thank Goodness that your OK, and not another injured statistic.
Bruce.


----------



## guitarborist

Rowan said:


> When talking to dear ol' dad I got the "well if a branch falls on you would you rather have a bump on the head or a broken neck" speech. Followed by "If you are careful and watch what you are doing like I taught you, you shouldn't have anything fall on you". "If it looks dangerous, find another tree to pick on".
> 
> PS: post #100.



That logic is like not wearing a seat belt in a vehicle so you can be thrown free from the wreckage, is just doesn't work that way. I have been hit in the head many times from small stuff that would leave a big bump or even stitches with out a helmet. I have never had a large bump or stitches though and I fully believe it is from the hard hat/helmet use. I have 3 scars that run from my forehead to my neck and 3 titanium plates that hold my head together because I did not wear a helmet on my bicycle and was hit by a car, again head protection would have prevented this. PPE's should be used like a system, leave one component out of the system and it is useless. Wear a hard hat!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

guitarborist said:


> That logic is like not wearing a seat belt in a vehicle so you can be thrown free from the wreckage, is just doesn't work that way. I have been hit in the head many times from small stuff that would leave a big bump or even stitches with out a helmet. I have never had a large bump or stitches though and I fully believe it is from the hard hat/helmet use. I have 3 scars that run from my forehead to my neck and 3 titanium plates that hold my head together because I did not wear a helmet on my bicycle and was hit by a car, again head protection would have prevented this. PPE's should be used like a system, leave one component out of the system and it is useless. Wear a hard hat!


OUCH!!! Glad your still with us, and are OK. A lot of people wind up seriously mentally impaired form a head injury. You were Lucky!
Bruce.


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti

Interesting thread. I'll admit that I also never wear a hard-hat, but do typcially have all the other safety gear. It seems that the two things that would escalate the need for a hat are when working with others (rather than alone), and felling a tree (rather than just cutting wood already on the ground).

Regardless, it's something I should look into.


----------



## poulson01

Hey! Tuxedo NY! I'll see you at the farmers market! No hard hat required there.


----------



## Spockbob

I usually don't wear a hard hat, but when felling in dense cover, a widow maker can fall any time. When I do wear one, I wear it backwards because the bill blocks upward vision. It's the ones you don't see that get you.


----------



## slowp

Nobody has written about the other uses for a hardhat.
1. Dipping water up to pour on your head or use to wash up with when spiked out.
2. Watering your dog.
3. I've packed water over to help put out a spot fire when near a creek (prounounced crick.)
4. Digging with. 
5. Emphasizing an important point...throw it or kick it.
6. They can work as a pillow.
7. Use it as a chair.
8. Use it to shade the sun.
9. Use it as a target to site your compass on.
10. Use it as a basket, I keep my gloves in it when in the rig. 

All of the above should be done when nothing is around to knock you in the head. The compass trick can be done with it on the head, but it also takes another person unless you plan on really short shots.


----------



## stihl sawing

slowp said:


> Nobody has written about the other uses for a hardhat.
> 1. Dipping water up to pour on your head or use to wash up with when spiked out.
> 2. Watering your dog.
> 3. I've packed water over to help put out a spot fire when near a creek (prounounced crick.)
> 4. Digging with.
> 5. Emphasizing an important point...throw it or kick it.
> 6. They can work as a pillow.
> 7. Use it as a chair.
> 8. Use it to shade the sun.
> 9. Use it as a target to site your compass on.
> 10. Use it as a basket, I keep my gloves in it when in the rig.
> 
> All of the above should be done when nothing is around to knock you in the head. The compass trick can be done with it on the head, but it also takes another person unless you plan on really short shots.


LOL, Ive done 1,5 and 10. It don't hurt no where near as bad when ya drop kick the helmet instead of the saw.


----------



## Ironbark

To keep your cigarette dry?

I don't smoke, but I always remember a conversation on TV between to famous British climbers - Joe Brown and Don Whillans when Don arrived on a motorcyle in the rain.

"Is that 'elmet to protect yer 'ed or keep yer fag dry?" asked Brown. "Well its to keep me fag dry init".


----------



## Bruce Hopf

*Well it would have been Right Between the Eyes.*

On Friday, I was out behind my barn, sawing fire wood with my Buss Saw, on my huge concrete pad, I used to store manure on. I was cutting a chunk of wood, that had stress cracks in the piece, when a chunk of it ripped lose, the size of a Silver Dollar, got caught in the blade, and flew back with enough force to dent the mesh face shield. If it would not have been for that face shield on the helmet, Lord knows what I would have lost. Mabey an eye. I'm convinced that the helmet needs to be worn, even cutting with this machine, as well as chain saws. Bruce.


----------



## stihl sawing

Bruce Hopf said:


> On Friday, I was out behind my barn, sawing fire wood with my Buss Saw, on my huge concrete pad, I used to store manure on. I was cutting a chunk of wood, that had stress cracks in the piece, when a chunk of it ripped lose, the size of a Silver Dollar, got caught in the blade, and flew back with enough force to dent the mesh face shield. If it would not have been for that face shield on the helmet, Lord knows what I would have lost. Mabey an eye. I'm convinced that the helmet needs to be worn, even cutting with this machine, as well as chain saws. Bruce.


You just never know, Glad you had it on.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

stihl sawing said:


> You just never know, Glad you had it on.


Thanks. Me too. What part of Arkansas are you from? I used to drive Transport Truck, and I've been down there a quit a few times. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

slowp said:


> Nobody has written about the other uses for a hardhat.
> 1. Dipping water up to pour on your head or use to wash up with when spiked out.
> 2. Watering your dog.
> 3. I've packed water over to help put out a spot fire when near a creek (prounounced crick.)
> 4. Digging with.
> 5. Emphasizing an important point...throw it or kick it.
> 6. They can work as a pillow.
> 7. Use it as a chair.
> 8. Use it to shade the sun.
> 9. Use it as a target to site your compass on.
> 10. Use it as a basket, I keep my gloves in it when in the rig.
> 
> All of the above should be done when nothing is around to knock you in the head. The compass trick can be done with it on the head, but it also takes another person unless you plan on really short shots.



11. Use it to try and keep a Hungry Timber Wolf busy chewing on, while trying to get clean getaway.
12. A big soup bowl.
13.Good ear plugs to help cut down thew noise when the wife is yelling at you.
Bruce.


----------



## mantis

First:No I do not where one (even tho I should)
Second: My Dad had the top of a tree land on his head. He was not wearing a hat, and it not only split hit head open but also broak his neck. If it wasn't for the 4 feet of snow he was standing on it probably would have been worse. It drove him down past his waist


----------



## Bruce Hopf

mantis said:


> First:No I do not where one (even tho I should)
> Second: My Dad had the top of a tree land on his head. He was not wearing a hat, and it not only split hit head open but also broak his neck. If it wasn't for the 4 feet of snow he was standing on it probably would have been worse. It drove him down past his waist


Ouch!!! Is he OK now? Bruce.


----------



## mantis

Bruce Hopf said:


> Ouch!!! Is he OK now? Bruce.



My Mom says that he always had brain damage No he is ok this happened in the late 70's


----------



## Bruce Hopf

mantis said:


> My Mom says that he always had brain damage No he is ok this happened in the late 70's



Do you and your Father ware helments now? Bruce.


----------



## mantis

NOPE ... Lesson learned I guess


----------



## Ironbark

I read that this was actually an electric chainsaw that had been pluged into an auto-timer plug socket. He the took some pills, switched the saw on and layed it on himself and went to sleep. When the timer went off, the saw did its thing.


----------



## (WLL)

Ironbark said:


> I read that this was actually an electric chainsaw that had been pluged into an auto-timer plug socket. He the took some pills, switched the saw on and layed it on himself and went to sleep. When the timer went off, the saw did its thing.


:jawdrop:


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Ironbark said:


> I read that this was actually an electric chainsaw that had been pluged into an auto-timer plug socket. He the took some pills, switched the saw on and layed it on himself and went to sleep. When the timer went off, the saw did its thing.



OK, Can Somebody Please tell the whole story here. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## jonny2bad

This post is inspiring in that so many of you believe in protective gear. I used to ride a motorcycle with no helmet and now when I see someone not only without a helmet but lacking boots, jacket etc.. its more than just a personal choice. Its shameful stupidity on their part and like all aspects in life we have choices and make decisions. Be smat and where your gear !


----------



## Bruce Hopf

jonny2bad said:


> This post is inspiring in that so many of you believe in protective gear. I used to ride a motorcycle with no helmet and now when I see someone not only without a helmet but lacking boots, jacket etc.. its more than just a personal choice. Its shameful stupidity on their part and like all aspects in life we have choices and make decisions. Be smart and where your gear !


Hey jonny2bad.
What really gets my Goat, is these Bozos riding there Motor Cycles, wearing Shorts, Running Shoes, and a Tee Shirt. 
A quit a few years ago, when my Parents still owned the Farm, that I'm on now, my Sister, and Brother In law, came in here on a Dirt Bike, owner of those motocross outfits, wearing a pair of shorts, a tee shirt, and running shoes. 
I lit into them both for being SO STUPID. My Brother In law said that there was nothing wrong with being dressed like that. I told them both to imagine, if they had to ever lay that thing down, how much skin would get ripped off, and how many skin grafts would have to be done. After that, they sold it. I guess as I was reaming them out, I must have made sense to them. 
I was a long haul trucker for 13 years, and I have seen a few wipe outs, and those guys where wearing full Leather, and Helmets. A friend of mine played his Bike over, and he was burnt, not bad through his Full Leather Out fit. If you still ride, please be safe. Bruce.


----------



## Philbert

Thanks for all the safety testimonials. Lot of good info: falling branches, saws kicking back, stuff caused by other workers.

I also was lucky for many years,and fortunately started working safer before anything happened. I know a lot of guys in the safety field, including OSHA types, and they always note the power of peer pressure. A lot of guys don't believe that things will happen to them, until they experience or witness it themselves. The OSHA guys like to point out that most of their rules are based on fatalities - not by a bunch of guys sitting around in rooms thinking about 'what if?'

We had a guy killed around here about a year or so ago who specialized in maintaining and repairing flag poles. Been doing it something like 50 years. The ball on the top fell off of one he was working on at a shopping center, and, you guessed it, hit him on the head and killed him. What are the chances?

A couple of technical points:

The suspension of the helmet is considered to be the most important part. The 'hard' part of the hard hat does prevent penetration. But the suspension provides the space between your head and the impact, and is designed to absorb the force of the impact. The suspension should be replaced if damaged or if it takes a good hit.

Safety glasses are still supposed to be worn behind the mesh shield. The mesh stops big chips, but won't protect against a lot of sticks or flying things that get around it.

Yeah, the 3-way helmet/face shield/ear muffs thing can look a little dorky, especially with the muffs raised up, but having it all together makes it easier to keep them together and to put them all on at once.

Philbert


----------



## BC WetCoast

Bruce Hopf said:


> 11. Use it to try and keep a Hungry Timber Wolf busy chewing on, while trying to get clean getaway.
> 12. A big soup bowl.
> 13.Good ear plugs to help cut down thew noise when the wife is yelling at you.
> Bruce.



14. To bang on a tree making lots of noise so the cougar that just snuck up on you will get bored and walk away.


----------



## serial killer

My head has been hurting like a mofo for two days now. Not because of the branch that bounced off my helmet while I was felling some deadwood that day; I walked away from that without a scratch. I injured myself later on in the afternoon while I was rearranging logs in the back of the truck, stood up and whacked my skull off the crossmember. If I hadn't been wearing a hardhat earlier, I may not have been conscious long enough to give myself this knot on my head. When I got up in the dump bed yesterday, I left my bucket on to prevent a repeat performance.


----------



## Groundman One

I never work without a helmet. I went a few years where it was a sometimes thing, but the last several years it's an all the time thing. I have the standard orange Peltor with muffs but I'm looking at the Pacific Safety kevlar helmet. It's almost four times the price of the Peltor, but I figure it's worth the cash to keep your brains within the confines of your skull. 

A helmet when using the chipper is a must as well. We have a Vermeer 625 and I've taken lots of cracks on the head from branches swinging around as they're being pulled in. Had the helmet bashed right off my head more than once. The extra noise reduction with the earmuffs is a big plus. I wear ear plugs all the time, and the helmet muffs + ear plugs makes the work much more comfortable, chipper or saw.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Groundman One said:


> I never work without a helmet. I went a few years where it was a sometimes thing, but the last several years it's an all the time thing. I have the standard orange Peltor with muffs but I'm looking at the Pacific Safety kevlar helmet. It's almost four times the price of the Peltor, but I figure it's worth the cash to keep your brains within the confines of your skull.
> 
> A helmet when using the chipper is a must as well. We have a Vermeer 625 and I've taken lots of cracks on the head from branches swinging around as they're being pulled in. Had the helmet bashed right off my head more than once. The extra noise reduction with the earmuffs is a big plus. I wear ear plugs all the time, and the helmet muffs + ear plugs makes the work much more comfortable, chipper or saw.


Welcome to AS. I hav found out that it is also A Must to have on your Helment while operating a Buss Saw, with a 28" Circular Saw Blade. I had a peice of a splintered wood got lodged, in the blade, and when I finished the cut, It broke free, it flew back, and put a dent in the Mesh Visor of my Helment. If not for that, I could have lost an eye. Bruce.


----------



## Groundman One

Bruce Hopf said:


> Welcome to AS. I hav found out that it is also A Must to have on your Helment while operating a Buss Saw, with a 28" Circular Saw Blade. I had a peice of a splintered wood got lodged, in the blade, and when I finished the cut, It broke free, it flew back, and put a dent in the Mesh Visor of my Helment. If not for that, I could have lost an eye. Bruce.



Hey Bruce,

I have to tell you a short story, it fits well with this site.

Motorcycle courses and licenses are *very* expensive in Quebec. So, years ago, I went to Cornwall, used my buddy's adress and got one there for 1/10 the price of what I would have paid here. I'm driving around back in Quebec and a small town cop pulls me over. We end up at the cop shop and he's going over my paperwork. He starts to give me the third degree about the Ontario plates on my motorcycle.

"You're here all the time driving around but you have Ontario plates."

"Yeah"

How come you're here all the time?"

I live in Ontario and I work here."

"Why don't you work in Ontario?"

"I cut trees for a living. There are no trees in Ontario."

"Oh... ok."

He gives me back all my paperwork and sends me off. I nearly had a heart attack trying not to laugh on the way out of the police station. 

Anyway, thanks for the welcome. Very happy I found this site.


----------



## Wirenut2266

True story: My buddies dad got so used to werin his hard hat, he would wear it a breakfast, lunch, dinner, out on the town, didn't matter. Maybe he wore the headband too tight or somethin, but you NEVER seen him without it. Only time i can remember, was his daughters wedding. Funny but true!!! 

You should never have to think about PPE, if you have to think about it or be convinced to use it, I don't want to be around you!


----------



## Farmall Guy

I cut for a few years without a hard hat, I was falling some dead wood for my uncle and I had a bad feeling about the situation so I grabed a hard hat my father had from the power company and went to work. (if it hadnt been for reading some stuff here I doubt I would have thought twice, so thanks for waking me up ) I sized up the tree and decided where to put it, just as soon as I touched the bar to the tree a limb about 1.5" around and 15-20" long came down and hit me square in the top of the hat. If I hadnt been wearing one I dont think I would have been able to finish that job in the same day.

After that I always have the hard hat on while working in the woods. I just upgraded from the plastic hat to a full brim alluminum skull bucket from baileys this week. Cant wait to get into the woods with it so I can offer a good opinion of it but my first impression was good. Its alot lighter than I expected and seems to be real comfortable to wear, I'll know more once I've cut with it for a while. 

A year ago I dint think I needed a hard hat, after all I only work in the woods a few days a month so... I'm glad I got over that lifes to short as it is, dont need to be takeing chances for something as simple as a hard hat.


----------



## Philbert

Thats using your head!

Thanks for sharing. Glad you are still with us to share the story.

Philbert


----------



## windthrown

I am not a pro logger, but I wear a brain bucket when falling trees. I usually use a plastic one for construction rather than a classic logging one, with the front brim. I have a classic one as well, but I do not wear that as much. Anyway, I wear one mainly cause the limbs can be loose up there in the canopy and when the tree starts to lean into the fall, widowmakers tends to come crashing down. They can also brush against other trees and knock each other's limbs off during falling. If the whole tree comes down on my head, I figure I am a goner anyway. But those loose limbs are just waiting to drop on your head out there. 

I also got thwapped in the head pretty hard once clearing a new road with the tractor. The limb was only 2 inches thick, but it was spring loaded and bent around the bucket hook and let loose. My hard hat went flying off my head, and I had a good size bruise where the limb brushed my scalp. I figure w/o the hard hat on, I would have been knocked out at best. It missed the roll cage in a weird fluke and was just long enough to reach in and whap my head becasue I was leaning foreward over the steering wheel to look at the bucket location in the roadway and adjust the height with the lever. I was distracted, and THWHAP! :censored: what the :censored: was that?!?!

You never know when that kind of stuff will happen. It just does. Morel of the story: Darwin and Murphy are always out there waiting to remove you from the gene pool should you decide not to wear a hard hat. Be so advised.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Farmall Guy said:


> I cut for a few years without a hard hat, I was falling some dead wood for my uncle and I had a bad feeling about the situation so I grabed a hard hat my father had from the power company and went to work. (if it hadnt been for reading some stuff here I doubt I would have thought twice, so thanks for waking me up ) I sized up the tree and decided where to put it, just as soon as I touched the bar to the tree a limb about 1.5" around and 15-20" long came down and hit me square in the top of the hat. If I hadnt been wearing one I dont think I would have been able to finish that job in the same day.
> 
> After that I always have the hard hat on while working in the woods. I just upgraded from the plastic hat to a full brim alluminum skull bucket from baileys this week. Cant wait to get into the woods with it so I can offer a good opinion of it but my first impression was good. Its alot lighter than I expected and seems to be real comfortable to wear, I'll know more once I've cut with it for a while.
> 
> A year ago I dint think I needed a hard hat, after all I only work in the woods a few days a month so... I'm glad I got over that lifes to short as it is, dont need to be takeing chances for something as simple as a hard hat.


Farmall Guy. I'm glad to hear that you are alright. It's beter to have a Little Dong when getting you Bell Rung, instead of the loud and long DUINGGGGG when your Bell gets Rang. Bruce.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I hit my head so often I dont know how I managed before wearing lids.

Q for you guys, related but not related

In ww1 medical personal found that as helmets were being worn more by soldiers, the injury rate of troops actually propotionally increased.

Why?


----------



## belgian

TimberMcPherson said:


> I hit my head so often I dont know how I managed before wearing lids.
> 
> Q for you guys, related but not related.
> 
> In ww1 medical personal found that as helmets were being worn more by soldiers, the injury rate of troops actually propotionally increased.
> 
> Why?



false sense of security, maybe ?
easier aiming point as target ?

:dunno:


----------



## Groundman One

TimberMcPherson said:


> I hit my head so often I dont know how I managed before wearing lids.
> 
> Q for you guys, related but not related
> 
> In ww1 medical personal found that as helmets were being worn more by soldiers, the injury rate of troops actually propotionally increased.
> 
> Why?



They took more risks or acted carelessly due to perceived invulnerability?


----------



## TimberMcPherson

Groundman One said:


> They took more risks or acted carelessly due to perceived invulnerability?



Nope, although its always the first guess!


----------



## ckliff

lack of suspension & cushioning. stops the bullet maybe, but the metal helmet still smack the brain!


----------



## alanarbor

Because instead of being DEAD, they were injured.


----------



## stihl sawing

alanarbor said:


> Because instead of being DEAD, they were injured.


:agree2: :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Farmall Guy

I thought it had something to do with chin straps being worn when a shell exploded close by. I heard the concussion of the shell would try to pull the helmet off and the strap would try to keep it on the head. Not sure if its true or not but I dont think I'd want to find out first hand either.


----------



## oldirty

Bruce Hopf said:


> It's beter to have a Little Dong.....



thats not what the ladies say bruce.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

alanarbor said:


> Because instead of being DEAD, they were injured.



Good work! thats right, shrapnel injuries increased as guys were less likely to be dying from headwounds cause by "minor" shrapnel, especially airburst if on the attack or entrenched. My grandfather lost a buddy who was training soldiers in grenade practice. One guy paniced and dropped the grenade on the ground. My grandfathers mate put his helmet ontop of the grenade and stood on it. It killed him but nobody else in the trench was.

Convinced you should wear a helmet yet?


----------



## Bruce Hopf

oldirty said:


> thats not what the ladies say bruce.


Now Get Your Mind Out Of The Gutter. LOL I was talking about the Dong of a Bell. Bruce.


----------



## Monkeyhanger

Rowan said:


> Getting the heck outta dodge was his strategy for protecting his head.



Hi,

I've had a branch fall and hit from high above. I was in an area that had been worked several weeks beforehand, we were just tidying up and stacking the logs when without any warning a branch fell from high up in the tree I was standing near to. I saw stars for a minute or two but no damage to me otherwise. Bought a new helmet though just to be on the safe side.

Bye


----------



## Moestavrn

*Sometimes I did, some times I didn't*

But recently, doing crane work, the dead elm was susspended, and it spun and a peice of deadwood hit the cable and snapped. My partner wasn't wearing a hardhat, and he ran. With my muffs on I could hear the heads up, and was holding the but log where it needed to be with my left arm, and my saw unrunnin in my right hand, and the branch came down, hit me in the forearm and broke, but left me with a great rug burn type scrape and bruise..Needless to say if it hit me in the head which is all skull and skin, it would beed bad....I pride myself on never having stitches in my life, and its all about paying attention and wearing PPE....I am a hipocrit in terms I don't wear chaps or a face sheild on my helmet, but I wear it regardless, and its hellped HUGE....I don't see a reason not to, I got the Husky one with the Muffs, so your saving your hearing and protecting your head...I worked with many guys who don't even wear ear plugs and are only in their 30's and 40's. and it makes me wear em more cuz they are def as ####, so long and short, PPE is there for a reason. It sucks, its uncomfartable, but so is stitches and defness.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Moestavern said:


> But recently, doing crane work, the dead elm was suspended, and it spun and a piece of deadwood hit the cable and snapped. My partner wasn't wearing a hardhat, and he ran. With my muffs on I could hear the heads up, and was holding the but log where it needed to be with my left arm, and my saw dunrunnin in my right hand, and the branch came down, hit me in the forearm and broke, but left me with a great rug burn type scrape and bruise..Needless to say if it hit me in the head which is all skull and skin, it would be bad....I pride myself on never having stitches in my life, and its all about paying attention and wearing PPE....I am a hypocrite in terms I don't wear chaps or a face shield on my helmet, but I wear it regardless, and its hellped HUGE....I don't see a reason not to, I got the Husky one with the Muffs, so your saving your hearing and protecting your head...I worked with many guys who don't even wear ear plugs and are only in their 30's and 40's. and it makes me wear em more cuz they are def as ####, so long and short, PPE is there for a reason. It sucks, its uncomfortable, but so is stitches and defness.


I'm glad to here that you are alright. I wish one day that I was wearing a helmet with a face shield, that way I would not be missing my Upper 4 front teeth, because of a sprung limb came up and hit me in the mouth. I probably would have a broken nose out of the deal, or a fat lip, but would still have my teeth. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Moestavern said:


> But recently, doing crane work, the dead elm was suspended, and it spun and a piece of deadwood hit the cable and snapped. My partner wasn't wearing a hardhat, and he ran. With my muffs on I could hear the heads up, and was holding the but log where it needed to be with my left arm, and my saw dunrunnin in my right hand, and the branch came down, hit me in the forearm and broke, but left me with a great rug burn type scrape and bruise..Needless to say if it hit me in the head which is all skull and skin, it would be bad....I pride myself on never having stitches in my life, and its all about paying attention and wearing PPE....I am a hypocrite in terms I don't wear chaps or a face shield on my helmet, but I wear it regardless, and its hellped HUGE....I don't see a reason not to, I got the Husky one with the Muffs, so your saving your hearing and protecting your head...I worked with many guys who don't even wear ear plugs and are only in their 30's and 40's. and it makes me wear em more cuz they are def as ####, so long and short, PPE is there for a reason. It sucks, its uncomfortable, but so is stitches and defness.


I don't know if I welcomed you to AS or not, But welcome to AS. You will have lots of fun here on this Web Site. When I joined here I had only 5 Chain Saws. Since May 31st, my collection has grew drastically, because of here, and eBay. Bruce.


----------



## JS Landscaping

Well today I proved to myself that wearing my helmet is definatly nessesary, probably saved my scalp today...thanks to the Petzl Vertex Vent I was wearing while up in the tree. Was blowing a top out of a sliver maple and my ground guy wasnt paying attention for some reason or another, gust of wind game and it popped back at me as I was making my back cut, luckily i was tied in and as soon as i realized it wasnt going i started to repell down and was down just far enough to where the butt end of the top grazed the back top of my lid. Gave my ground guy a rash of h*ll when I got down for letting it go over on me. It wasnt a big top probably about 6 inches in diamiter but was enough to where if i didnt have my lid on, Id probably have a nice gash and be missing a bit of hair on my head. So never again will I climb without it, im pretty religious when it comes to my PPE, always wear the full 9 yards of it, especially the helmet...its cheap protection for your dome, and i really dont mind wearing it....actually I think its pretty comfortable. The job is dangerous enough, a lid might give you a bit more to beat the odds of getting hurt on the job....climb high and climb safe


James


----------



## Bruce Hopf

James.
GLAD to hear that you are OK. It takes something like this to happen to realize that if you didn't have it on, what Could have happened otherwise. 
Since I bought mine 6 years ago, I wear mine all the time while Cutting. It does not matter if it is with a Chain Saw, or the Buss Saw. I even started wearing it while using my Radial Arm Saw, while ripping. Keeps the Bigger Chips from hitting my face, but still doesn't stop the Fine Dust to get through the screen. 
Bruce.


----------



## Philbert

+1 on the glad that you are OK. Thanks for sharing your story.

Philbert


----------

